# Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown;Montana



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The show with Anthony Bourdain visits different places in the world and dives into the culture, food, history, etc. The most recent episode was done in Montana, and I found the range of topics really interesting.

They talked about Stream Access, hunting for food, public land and private property rights among a plethora of other historical issues. It was interesting to see some of these things discussed in some detail on a mainstream channel(CNN) by a non-hunting-centric show.


Worth a watch I think.


----------

